# Illusion Audio Carbon C6 / audiomobile elite sub



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

First I will go over my current equipment, 
Source: JVC k900bt ,Processor: Mosconi 6to8, Front stage: Mosconi one 60.6 and Polk SR6500, Sub: Mosconi one 240.2 and Audiomobile elite 2212..

I swapped out the Polk SR set with the Illusion Audio Carbon C6
Installed the audiomobile sub in a ported box and had a firmware update and retune to the 6to8

The car is a ford edge. The mids are in the stock locations of the doors which have been deadened. Tweeters are on the pillars. The polks sounded great as did the sub which I reviewed here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...parisons/148586-audiomobile-elite-2212-a.html

I listen to lots of live music and a wide variety of it. Imaging was always good with the polks, stage was right across the dash and as wide as the pillars. I was happy with this and I've had these Polk speakers in a few different installs. I'm set in my ways and when I know I like something I stick with it. I have always been a fan of soft tweeters and paper cones, sealed boxes etc. when Polk stopped selling them I stashed a set away and even bought another just to have, I liked them that much.
So when the idea of carbon woofers with copper tweeters was brought up I rolled my eyes. Never even considered a ported box, ever. After reading a few reviews of the illusions and hearing and chatting with a few people about their performance I became interested. Some well respected people who, like me, were silk tweeter guys swear by the copper illusion tweeter. When I was at sound auto in Hamilton New Jersey where I had the install done Dan showed me a set of the illusions he had in stock. Very impressive build quality and finish. I bit the bullet and decided to buy a set. Also decided to put the sub in a ported box.

Picked the car up and upon first listen I noticed a few things. First, the stage was much wider, like out at the mirrors wide, also it was no longer across the dash it was out in front of the windshield. I was smiling. Granted they haven't even begun to break in yet. Listening to some demo music with Dan the impact from everything in the front of the car blew me away. I never had the impact with the polks and the sealed sub. The upfront bass was good before but now it was just tighter and if you wanted it to be it was in your face! 

So I take the car home smiling the whole way. I was home alone last night so I went to a empty parking lot with a few cd's to really give it a listen. Live music was impressive. I listened to Blues Traveler live from the fall disc. Alone is track one and it starts with popper singing and some soft guitar. You can feel yourself in the crowd like you should be clapping along or holding a lighter in the air. when the bass line comes in I'm looking from left to right, finally a few more seconds and the drums kick in and I'm blown away. It kicks you right in the chest! Eyes closed and you can place each instrument across the stage. Impressive.
Next up is a MFSL disc, The kinks live from the fall, Lola. 
Again it's like your there the way you can feel and hear the crowd around you I felt like I should be clapping along again. When the crowd sings the L-O-L-A it's almost like I have rear speakers.
Some more well recorded music like maple shade records, blues rider trio sounded fantastic as if you're in a big open room with them. Counting crows august and everything after, another MFSL disc, Omaha is my favorite track and it's great. Went through a bunch of discs and they all sounded better than ever. A few of my favorites like the very best of the Eagles and the newest remastered Fleetwood Mac Rumors were great as well. 
Moving on i went to the iPod. Beastie boys intergalactic was difficult to listen to, the bass was ridiculous and I had to crack the windows, nine inch nails, Metallica, everything I threw at the system and it handled it all. This went on for four hours and not once did the sub struggle, never.
The illusion set is amazing, for me it's really that good.the audiomobile sub in the ported box is just as impressive. Keep in mind I'm in no way a spl person so others may feel different but this sub rocks! These illusion audio speakers sound this good in stock locations and are amazing, they really, really did a great job with these speakers.
I will revisit this in a few weeks after the speakers break in and I'm hoping they just keep getting better.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's my comments about Sound Auto in Hamilton New Jersey

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rum/145224-review-sound-auto-hamilton-nj.html


----------



## [email protected]cityinsound (Nov 7, 2010)

Great review!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

A year ago before the original install Bing was one of the people telling me how great these illusion speakers are. I told him I know what I like and I like silk. He told me he never cared for metal tweeters but these were special...boy was he right. I wish I had listened to him a year ago. Illusion Audio hit a home run with this carbon C6 speaker set!


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

How many hours do you think you have on the new speakers? Any changes in them?. Don't forget that we have the mids high passed somewhere around 30 or 40hz. I find myself talking about how good your Edge sounds often. Can't wait to try the 8's in something.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have quite a few hours on them. No drastic change in them that I've noticed.
Even my wife has commented on how good it sounds and she doesn't even know I made a change so for her to notice is saying something.


----------



## slugman2894 (Feb 21, 2012)

PM Me how much you want for SRs.


----------

